# How often do you worm a cat??



## Crazydancer (16 May 2016)

As title! 
I have worming tablets, and although the box gives the correct dose for the cat's bodyweight, I can't see any information about how often I should be worming them! 
Thanks


----------



## Aru (16 May 2016)

Indoor or outdoor cat? Hunter or not?


----------



## thewonderhorse (16 May 2016)

Normally every 3 months. Don't use Bob Martin or anything like that. The best one to use is Drontal.


----------



## Crazydancer (16 May 2016)

Thanks. Just checked, the ones I have are Drontal. I have 2 cats, both outdoor cats, one is a bit of a hunter but not prolific. Just the odd mouse here and there. OK I've been doing them sporadically, so will get them on a better regime. 
Thank you!


----------



## thewonderhorse (20 May 2016)

Crazydancer said:



			Thanks. Just checked, the ones I have are Drontal. I have 2 cats, both outdoor cats, one is a bit of a hunter but not prolific. Just the odd mouse here and there. OK I've been doing them sporadically, so will get them on a better regime. 
Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

no problems x


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2016)

I used Spot on, as my hunter needed skilled handling, she got done every 2 or 3 months, more in  longer days as she was out a lot more.


----------



## Aru (20 May 2016)

Wormers in cats work by killing the current infestation but not as a preventative to further infection.......so a prolific hunter would need to be wormer more often then a lazy outdoor cat and an indoor only animal should rarely need worming. 
Usual recommendation is every 3/4 months for an outdoor cat that's not a prolific hunter.monthly is recommended for the effective killers as they are much more likely to pick up a high burden from prey quickly. Indoor cats I would worm much less often.
 Oh and any cat with fleas should be wormer with a tapewormer as fleas carry tapeworm to transmit to the cat.
Any of the broad spec wormers should do for monthly worming but a tapewormer should be used every 3 months if outdoors. If the prospect of tableting the cat fills you with a justifiable  amount of horror the spots on broad line is licensed to treat everyworm...whereas advocate stronghold are intestinal worms and external parasites but no tapeworm treatment last I checked.


----------



## Honey08 (20 May 2016)

Yes our outdoor hunt crazy cat shows worms really frequently if we leave her longer than a month, so she gets done a lot in summer (so, therefore, does her brother and the dogs, as they're all close).


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 May 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Yes our outdoor hunt crazy cat shows worms really frequently if we leave her longer than a month, so she gets done a lot in summer (so, therefore, does her brother and the dogs, as they're all close).
		
Click to expand...

Eeks, never ever seen evidence, though they pooped outside 99% .


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (31 May 2016)

ours are on a vet health plan and get milbemax three monthly and advocate for fleas monthly. Outdoor cats.


----------

